# The Goatlike Barrel!!!



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

For those of you who havent seen Whisper recently... here are some pictures!!!

posing for the camera:










aren't we a big girl then?










dont take a picture of me! I'm eating!!!










yummy grass!










hello posterity!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is looking so nice. :greengrin:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She isnt fat, she is pleasantly plupm! She is so cute!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

9 days to go and counting!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

She does look well and happy.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im so jealous! i want weather like you had that day. Its miserable and raining here....
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering where you were. She looks great. I remember when she was born.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!! she sure is looking nice(and big)! I'd say triplets at least.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks so pretty against all that green!! I'll say triplets too...she's certainly wide enough!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i think she is australia or something if i remember right? new zealand? i cant remember. Whissy sure is growing up to be a pretty girl. Did you breedher to another saanen or a nubian this year? If i remember right you have a snubian buck?
i could be totally off on all points here. But im going to say twins, one boy one girl.
beth


----------



## myfavgoats (Oct 8, 2007)

Sparks, She is from Ireland. LOL. 

Lesserweevil, 

it looks like she looks soo good! I am glad that everything is okay. It looks like she might will have twins or triplets. Did she have triplets last year? I dont remember too much.. But i am glad that everything looks great. Let us know after she kids!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL well i knew it was the US! LOL
beth


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Whissy is looking great! I say triplets, too. She's absolutely HUGE! And your thread title is so right! :ROFL: 

Beth, her Snubian is a doe...her name is Demi. Hey Bug....we'd like to see pics of Demi and Harmie! :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh yeah....and you are going to hate me.....we got a black and white little Nubian doe........... :greengrin:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

when is she due??


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yah Dover Farms I hate you now :greengrin: 

I will start a new thread right now and show off all 3 of the brat-things.

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

AND DONT EVEN THINK OF SAYING TRIPLETS! NUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I say 2 babies...


----------

